# Huzante the huskery husky!(Written description, still to be updated)



## HuzanteHuskerton (Jul 11, 2011)

Basic description:  (Used until I can get some proper artwork/refrences made ps. Was writing at 2am will update with more information later on)


Gender: Male


Age: 20


Species: Husky



Weight: 225 Lbs.


Eyes: Shining icy sapphire blue(Possible example).

Height: Seven(7)foot Six(6)Inches tall.

Body type: Anthro(Has a Feral form TBA)

Body build: Semi-muscular but not overly done, much like a boxers body, where in the body is sculpt but not over muscled.


Headfur: Changeable but usually kept short to follow the sculpt of his head.(Ie. changeable as its still undefined)


Fur thickness: Standard husky fur semi-short and poofy.

Fur coloration: A gun metal blueish gray(Example), on a pure white fur. Standard coloration/fur pattern for a husky(Top-half colored, bottom white type pattern (example). White underside/ chest and belly and inner legs. While the outer portions of the body are covered in the grayish blue gunmetal blue colored fur.

Tail:  The tail itself isnt as curly as the normal huskies. Huzantes tail is more elongated to about3 feet long with only a half curl along the tip still the distinguishing husky tail.Similar to this how its long and down at an angle with only a subtle curl along the tip.

Naughty bits: This large husky isnt just tall hes well endowed with a sheathed canine member. Sporting a thirteen(13) and a half inch long  by  three inch wide red member. With a large knot 5 and a quarter inch wide.

Distinguishing marks: On the side of his right Bicep is a glowing icy sapphire blue paw print engraved into that spot over fur and skin(Color example, Can be a flat color instead of glowing depending on artist and coloration availability in the artwork.). As well as a similarly glowing(or flat colored) crescent moon mark just below the left shoulder over the Left pectoral region, just above where the heart is in the body, the open end of the crescent moon facing towards the center of the chest. While the pads on his paws, and foot paws are both very plush, as well glowing with a faint sapphire blue light(Or flat colored, same as above).

Clothing: Typically Huzante will be wearing a pair of â€œany-sizeâ€/stretchable gymshorts(Example). The color of the shorts varies from, red, dark blue, and black. Each pair always has a small colored paw print along the sides and the very bottom of each shorts leg just above the hemline.( Paw print coloration Shorts color/paw print color.  Red/black,   Darkblue/Silver,   Black/white).    As for a shirt if worn at all(Which he usually goes topless :3) Would be a shirt that matches the pawprint on the shorts he was wearing at the time. (ie. Black pawprint=black shirt..etc.) The style of shirt huza normally chooses to wear is a simple athletic tanktop. The front of the Tank( example of paw-printed tank top)would be a pawprint of the color of the shorts. (Pretty much the shirt is a reverse of the shorts and vise-verse)


Footwear: None! This husky loves walking on his paws with soft plump pads, which would be digitgraded paws(Example though probably unneeded).(Can be changed depending on artist but Digitgraded is default)

Personality:  Huzante Huskerton, does not follow with the typical Stereotypical husky, which would be depicted as submissive canines. Huzante himself is a â€œswitchâ€ by definition, but is mostly dominate towards others. Especially if they show even the slightest hint of apprehension towards this husky when speaking, or even being in the general area around him.  
        Even with the dominance in the husky, huzante has been/is known to be a very lazy dog. But in just the right mood and time of day, huza becomes a playful fuzzball that loves chasing dragons around! Especially the draconic tails, huzantes coo-coo for dragon tails which has gotten him in more then his share of trouble, and or sexy, and or tight situations. The best words to describe his personality would beâ€¦.Lovable lug, sensual dom, caring friend, and Bane of dragon tails.


(Ps. As written above will also be posted here. THIS was written out at 2am parts are missing, some parts are in need of improvement while others need major proofreading! I know all this and will edit/add to it when I have a chance.-_Huzante_)


----------

